# B.D.



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2009)

Lynn DeVries, of Iowa, is having his birthday today!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Lynn DeVries Happy Birthday have a great day.


----------



## Isa (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lynn


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank You!! It has been a great day!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy happy!!!


----------



## bettinge (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lynn and TFO!


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Dee and bettinge !!
It's just gettin better cause I bought myself a present.... Egyptian Tortoise!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Candy (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lynn. I guess it's going great because you just posted that you have bought yourself a new tortoise. Congratulations on that. Have a great day for yourself and your new addition.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2009)

Lynn DeVries said:


> Thanks Dee and bettinge !!
> It's just gettin better cause I bought myself a present.... Egyptian Tortoise!! WOOT WOOT!



PICTURES! PICTURES! We LOVE pictures!!

Yvonne


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Candy!!!

Yvonne I deff will post pictures when he arrives next week 

In the meantime here is a Tortoise, can anyone guess what it is?... while Danny is "busy" 

I have 2 of them 

Yvonne I dont know where to post this so you can move it if you like 

Lynn


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Aug 21, 2009)

Hint: It's not a Gopherus sp. 

Lynn


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like I missed your birthday Lynn. Well here's a very belated birthday wish.  Love the type of gifts you buy yourself, your a man after my own heart.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm glad this thread came up again. Well, Lynn...what kind of tortoise is it? I've been waiting for someone to I.D. it for us! Where's Danny when we need him?

Yvonne


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Jacqui!!!

Hi Yvonne

Its the Southern Form of the Argentine Tortoise, the parents originated from Northern Patagonia. Some call them Patagonian Tortoises and consider them a sub species of the Argentine Tortoise aka Chaco Tortoise 

Lynn


----------



## Stazz (Aug 25, 2009)

HAPPY BELATED BDAY LYNN !!!! Hope it was uber special


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Stace!!! 






Stazz said:


> HAPPY BELATED BDAY LYNN !!!! Hope it was uber special


----------



## Stazz (Aug 26, 2009)

Anytime !!!! Just hope everyone understands that Im always belated cos of my time difference hehehe


----------

